

Why Salespeople Quit - benjaminfox
http://www.eonetwork.org/knowledgebase/specialfeatures/Pages/HowtoMakeTopSalespersonQuit.aspx

======
hga
" _Top producers inevitably knock the ball out of the park, and management
says, “Oh no! These guys are making too much money,” so they change the comp
plan._ "

Oh, yes. I've seen this happen too many times, and it's a company killer.

